
Celluloid: Actor-based concurrent object framework for Ruby - jxub
https://github.com/celluloid/celluloid
======
jpgvm
Celluloid is great but not really maintained anymore.

You probably want to use [https://github.com/ruby-concurrency/concurrent-
ruby](https://github.com/ruby-concurrency/concurrent-ruby) and inparticular if
you are interested in the Actor model take a look at [http://ruby-
concurrency.github.io/concurrent-ruby/Concurrent...](http://ruby-
concurrency.github.io/concurrent-ruby/Concurrent/Actor.html) and
[https://github.com/ruby-concurrency/concurrent-
ruby/blob/mas...](https://github.com/ruby-concurrency/concurrent-
ruby/blob/master/lib/concurrent/actor.rb)

I don't really write Ruby much anymore professionally but this is what I have
moved a lot of my Celluloid based personal projects to.

------
evadne
Sidekiq moved from Celluloid to Concurrent Ruby as well.

[https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq/issues/2583](https://github.com/mperham/sidekiq/issues/2583)
[http://www.mikeperham.com/2015/10/14/optimizing-
sidekiq/](http://www.mikeperham.com/2015/10/14/optimizing-sidekiq/)

Celluloid uses 1 thread per actor.

